# Mediport Flush



## jboes41527 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've got a question regarding patients who are coming to the hospital, SPU Setting to receive Mediport Flushes?   How would you code this, as I understand there isn't a CPT code?  I really don't believe this is the appropriate setting for this service?


----------

